# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  نآدي خمسهةة × خمسهةة

## كنوز العلم

من جديد .. 
وكما عودناكم.. 
مركز كنوز العلم بالقطيف يقدم للأحبة الصغار : 

البحث عن الكنوز الخمسة بنادي 55
المخبئة بخمس اركان عالم كنوز
خمس برامج بخمس ايام مميزة مع خمس مفاجآت لشهر خمسة 
وقت النادي : 3:30 - 5:30 مساءً 
مع توفير الاغراض والوجبة 
اصدقائي لاتنسوا استلام خريطة الكنز عند التسجيل



وايضاً نقدم دورات منفصلة 
ومنوعة لعدد محدود جدا مع توفير الاغراض
الوقت :6:30 -7:30 

تاريخ بدء النادي والدورات: 
11/5/1434 السبت
والى الربوع 15/5/1434

الفئات العمرية للنادي والدورات ... 
الأولاد من 3 -8 سنة 
الفتيات من 3 -12 سنة 

ترقبوا رحلة الخميس نهاية الاجازة
زورونا للتسجيل وحجز مقاعد المواصلات بسعر خاص جدا
أفضل العروض لأول خمس مسجلين 

للإستفسار : 
0536342646
038552556




*

*

----------

